# Rod Tips?



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

How do I know what size tip I need to order for my rod? Is there a measurement scale, I also have calipers to use, still not sure though? And what are some of the toughest smoothest tips out there? I am pretty rough on a rod.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The tube is measured in 64ths of an inch and the ring is in mm. A number 10 tube size is 10/64ths of an inch. So just measure the tip of your rod and calculate what size it would be if it looks like it will be real close then you may need to step up one size. The tip should be able to slip on and have room for glue to keep it on there. As far as strong hard tips they dont get much better than Fuji Sic.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Narfpoit covered it pretty well. Fuji makes a little plastic tip sizer that can be had at mudhole and other supply shops, for pretty cheap.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Can't go wrong with Fuji Sic rod tips. The best bang for the buck IMO.

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

One thing I've noticed is the ring is in mm, but not necessarily the same part of the ring. Some manufacturers seem to have the outside diameter as the ring size, or the inside diameter, or the dead cecnter between the two as the ring size in mm. It can be a bit confusing. I pretty much use only Fuji guides at this point, with the exception of some Batson guides here and there, but the Fuji guides are pretty standard from one type to the next. At least it seems that way so far.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

basstardo,

You're right, it's enough to drive you crazy, especially with guides, sometimes 27 is 25 sometimes it's 30 and so on; It seems like the larger the guide the more it's in question, I guess it depends on the MFGR. A lot of times when I'm ordering guides for a repair and it's not Fuji I order the 2 sizes that are closest to what I measure but I generally try to use Fuji as much as possible.

Walt


----------

